# Stump the panel - another what the heck are these!



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Not that I could really expect to stump the folks here. I have four bodies that I don't know the maker of. 

Found the chrome bug being sold as an Aurora in ebay but it's not in Bob Beers book and the aurora chassis does not fit right (too wide), the vibe chassis fits good.

Gray ?? had a marking of "No 9112", had a ton of chrome pieces I've removed.

Red chevy pickup might just be a toy and not a slot body

White Corvette has 859 stamped on the inside. 

This is just for fun so please don't strain yourself!

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The red chevy Pu looks to be a Mini Lindy body. The white Vette looks to be an AutoWorld kit car that was put out. Not sure about the other 2...RM


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The silver body appears to be a Bachmann Toyota 2000 GT.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bob - thanks. I did find a Bachmann catalog with that number for a Toyota 2000 GT. There is no way I would have figured that one out! Thanks


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Hilltop - I found the Pickup and it does look like a Mini Lindy - Thanks!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Confirmation on 2.. the red pickup is indeed a lindy, and the white vette is an AW tune up kit body.. :thumbsup: if I were to venture a guess on the VW, judging by the posts it looks like a diecast body.. just a guess...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The red chevy Pu looks to be a Mini Lindy body. The white Vette looks to be an AutoWorld kit car that was put out. Not sure about the other 2...RM


yep thats the aw deluxe tjet 500 pit kit,i built one not too long ago


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow...*

I knew two of the four...

The AW and the Bachmann...

I guess there is no hope for me... :lol:

Scott


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> yep thats the aw deluxe tjet 500 pit kit,i built one not too long ago


I did too. 

BTW: I knew all but the bug.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

If only knowing 2 of 4 is no hope, then I'd hate to know what 0 for 4 is!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Three-peat City!!!*



Dranoel Dragon said:


> I did too.
> 
> BTW: I knew all but the bug.


Wow, a three tone Vette - how maximumly sweet is that? WAY! And I thought there was only one good Double D! Poof the Magic Dragon has got da skillz!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I did too.
> 
> BTW: I knew all but the bug.


good job man!i am on about the lowest slotbudget imaginable,so i brushed it.yep!brushpainted!turned out all right for my first attempt at modelling in a looongass time! yours looks way better,but ya got the tools,as they say!:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> good job man!i am on about the lowest slotbudget imaginable,so i brushed it.yep!brushpainted!turned out all right for my first attempt at modelling in a looongass time! yours looks way better,but ya got the tools,as they say!:thumbsup:


Nice work, eh! In honor of you, three of your fellow Canadians and I concert I saw:






Plus a Lil' Bonus, eH!






Rock On, Eh!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Nice work, eh! In honor of you, three of your fellow Canadians and I concert I saw:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo1_6E-zb2k
> 
> ...


i think i prefer south parks version!lol


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, guys. 

It did turn out pretty good despite me doing it completely backwards. What really bothered me though was AW giving me an unfinished body that was assembled. I had to take it all apart to paint it.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I think the VW is the HW Custom Bug. I found a blue one in a thrift store, buried in the $.50 junk car bin, along with about ten other redlines. This happened years ago. I gave some to a friend and sold the rest to HW collectors for slots money.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I like a challenge...*

to a point anyways.. I just spent over an hour perusing the VW diecast dept at my friendly neighborhood Ebay, and the mystery bug remains a mystery.. It looks very similar to the Hotwheels custom bug, but yours has just the blower sticking up through the hood. The HW variety has the whole engine bay open and the entire engine top exposed.. The post locations are different also, with the HW front post being closer to the front axle location. I'm going to have to give in... I have no idea of the origin of your mystery VeeWee.... Hmmm... Is that VW body plastic????

UtherJoe


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> It did turn out pretty good despite me doing it completely backwards. What really bothered me though was AW giving me an unfinished body that was assembled. I had to take it all apart to paint it.


Agreed, as a do it yourself car it should be in pieces. its a pain to get them apart also the chrome should have been on the bumpers to give it a nice finished look


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah chrome would have been nice,either molded in(if possible)or a seperate piece...i painted the chrome details with testors silver,but it,s not the same,that's for sure...


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Joe - yes it is plastic, and the headlamps look flatter than the HW but I don't know anything about HW. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

The Chrome red VW appears to be a 1960's redlines hotwheel body. It is the same as the candy green in my collection. The same blower motor and sunroof hole. If not it is a great copy of the car.To bad it is torn apart..


----------

